# Various states of the Tesla mobile app explained



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

The mobile app (for iOS) is pretty good in my opinion, so I thought I would take a moment to share 5 different scenarios that you will see as you begin to get your cars!

After just opening the app, you will notice that it begins "updating" or waking up (it's connecting to the car's LTE). You'll notice that just beneath the car my ability to remote start or turn on the A/C are grayed out but yet the door locks icon is active. If you're within bluetooth range of your car, you can control the door locks via the app with or without actually being connected to the car via it's own LTE connection.










Shows unlocking the car while it's still not connected to the car's LTE yet.










Now we're connected to the car via it's LTE connection. You notice the car is lit up, all options are available, and the data presented is refreshed. Notice if you're charging the car is presented with a charging cable connected.










Now I'm connected to the car via it's LTE, but out of bluetooth range. You'll notice that when you tap on the lock icon (or any icon for that matter) the car will first prompt/warn first since you're out of range and likely can't even see the car. This is a great safety feature! Also, you'll notice when you're not charging the car turns.










Lastly, it comes full circle. Open the app, it begins trying to connect to the car's LTE as always, but this time I'm out of bluetooth range so you'll notice now even the door lock functionality is grayed out.










That's it for now. I thought it might be helpful for you guys to get a sense for how well this works!!!

EDIT: adding a few more sceeens to share...

Under Climate check the current interior temperature.










Tap Turn On, and see the air flow turn blue...










The app shows you what's open (frunk, doors, and trunk). Note it's hard to see when you're outside and your car is Midnight Silver and blends into the apps background...










Check your current charge level...










Finally set your charge limit...


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Good summary... 

If you own other Tesla vehicles, you can swipe left or right to get to the other vehicles and/or PowerWall


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

AEDennis said:


> Good summary...
> 
> If you own other Tesla vehicles, you can swipe left or right to get to the other vehicles and/or PowerWall


Thanks and yes good point. I can still wake up my dad's Model S until my transfer goes through


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Thanks and yes good point. I can still wake up my dad's Model S until my transfer goes through


You should honk his horn at random times throughout the day.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

or more subtle, lower/raise the temp as he is driving :smilingimp:


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

garsh said:


> You should honk his horn at random times throughout the day.


I do that already.



MelindaV said:


> or more subtle, lower/raise the temp as he is driving :smilingimp:


Time to start doing this!


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

I just use it to track my wife... Feels less invasive than Find my phone! 

To be fair, she does the same thing on me...


----------



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

AEDennis said:


> I just use it to track my wife... Feels less invasive than Find my phone!
> 
> To be fair, she does the same thing on me...


Same.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

The car is talking to Tesla and so is your phone (iOS app). I can 'reach' my car with my phone with cell service shut down and my phone is WiFi paired to my house and nothing else.. just a little tech clarification  

When the car gets too 'sleepy' (as service calls it) it won't/can't check in with the Tesla servers and so you can see what I get in the AM - last update sometime the night before and not able to request the car do stuff. First world sadness.

This is something service specifically mentioned is on the priority list - dealing with excessive sleepiness (my paraphrasing).


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

msjulie said:


> The car is talking to Tesla and so is your phone (iOS app). I can 'reach' my car with my phone with cell service shut down and my phone is WiFi paired to my house and nothing else.. just a little tech clarification
> 
> When the car gets too 'sleepy' (as service calls it) it won't/can't check in with the Tesla servers and so you can see what I get in the AM - last update sometime the night before and not able to request the car do stuff. First world sadness.
> 
> This is something service specifically mentioned is on the priority list - dealing with excessive sleepiness (my paraphrasing).


Yes, I should have clarified...

The app connects to the car via Bluetooth (when you're in range) and connects to Tesla's servers via LTE/4G/WiFi as well for full functionality.

The car connects to your phone via Bluetooth for the close range functionality like door locks and connects to Tesla's servers via its own LTE connection which allows for everything else.

I see the same excessive sleep sometimes, which also contributes to the phone as a key seeing a delay with walk up unlock.

All in all though quite impressive how it all comes together?


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

> All in all though quite impressive how it all comes together?


Yep, even with the teething pains it's a bunch of fun too


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

My problem is the opposite... car is too sensitive for walk up unlock and turns itself on when in the driveway... so I just turn that off and have to use app or card to enter... and to lock... otherwise it's always opening and closing


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

AEDennis said:


> My problem is the opposite... car is too sensitive for walk up unlock and turns itself on when in the driveway... so I just turn that off and have to use app or card to enter... and to lock... otherwise it's always opening and closing


I do have that same problem as well. Seem to cover both extremes. I love walk up unlock though!


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I do have that same problem as well. Seem to cover both extremes. I love walk up unlock though!


My problem also happens at work... My office is within range of the parking spot... So... open, close, open, close, open, close... I trust my neighbors at home more than the ones at my office...


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

@AEDennis - I do think someone said that with 'walk-up to unlock' off, you can unlock by pressing the door handle (with phone in range) and it will unlock. So you don't need to open the app to unlock.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> @AEDennis - I do think someone said that with 'walk-up to unlock' off, you can unlock by pressing the door handle (with phone in range) and it will unlock. So you don't need to open the app to unlock.


I think it does do that... But there's a lag... faster to just get the App...


----------

